# Little Help



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

okay so sig comp this week im having a hard time...im doing matt hughes and im debating if i should stay on the camo idea or not...well this is just a lil of what ive done so far...*no where near complete* might i add i just wanna kno if yall think i should continue on the camo idea track or not


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I really like the idea of the Camo when you're doing a sig about Matt Hughes. It just seems to get his personality involved. 

Is there any other camo pattern that you have to use though? It might help to have a couple of different ones to choose from. Plus, when you have a couple of different ones to look at, it seems to inspire things that you wouldn't think of having just one in front of you. 

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah i can google im sure tons of camo patterns


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm looking around right now for one that has some "pop" to it. They only part that makes it hard is that they're supposed to not stand out. lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like the idea of camo but I agree I dont think that pattern works with it but maybe you could just make the pic you took the pattern from bigger and then use the same size section so it doesnt appear so zoomed in on the background.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It feels a little dry, and I can't quite put my finger on it, I'll check it out again later and tell you what you need.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Another suggestion I have is to try and slightly desaturate the pic on the right to push it to the back ground more and make the larger image on the right stand out.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The camo background works pretty well with the theme but like plazz said it looks a little dry, like it's missing something, and I can't figure out what.

Also the pic of him on the right is a little squished.


----------

